# Triton 2-1/4 HP owners...



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

...do you have any regrets about not spending the extra coin on the 3-1/4 HP model? I've been looking at the higher end routers, and I've decided that I will purchase one of the two Triton models, but I keep going back and forth on which one to get. 

I have a 1-3/4 HP router now and it does what I want it to do... maybe with more passes, but I eventually get there. I don't need a router for production work or to make a kitchen full of oak cabinets with raised panel doors so the 2-1/4 router should exceed most of my needs and be adequate for the rest, but I would also like to be confident that *if* the need to do a little heavy lifting arises, I will be able to scratch that itch as well.

In a nutshell... are you guys or gals that use 2 - 2.5 HP routers satisfied, or are you always wanting/needing more HP? I hope this makes sense 

*BTW: I'm a firm believer in the "bigger is better" theory, but I'm starting to get a little older now, and hopefully a little wiser, and if any of us can save a few bucks we'll be better off for it.*


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 2 1/4 Triton mounted on my table for going on three years now and don't have one complaint so far.


----------



## RickyRecon (Oct 2, 2010)

DGK said:


> ...do you have any regrets about not spending the extra coin on the 3-1/4 HP model? I've been looking at the higher end routers, and I've decided that I will purchase one of the two Triton models, but I keep going back and forth on which one to get.
> 
> I have a 1-3/4 HP router now and it does what I want it to do... maybe with more passes, but I eventually get there. I don't need a router for production work or to make a kitchen full of oak cabinets with raised panel doors so the 2-1/4 router should exceed most of my needs and be adequate for the rest, but I would also like to be confident that *if* the need to do a little heavy lifting arises, I will be able to scratch that itch as well.
> 
> ...


I've had the Triton 2 1/4 for two years now, in fairly heavy use in a table setup. No regrets what so ever. I had a 3 1/4 HP on order with the local supplier for several months, but in desperation, I gave up and took the 2 1/4 HP that he had in stock as I had several projects on the go. I've never felt the need for more horsepower yet, this unit has quite a lot of jam, more than I currently need.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

My thought on this matter as (for now) is that ultimately the price is going to be the deciding factor. If I can get a really good deal on the bigger router when I'm ready to buy then I'll probably go that direction, if not, then the smaller one should be fine for anything I'll need to do with it.

I wouldn't put this much thought into purchasing a router that I'd be using hand held, but this is going to be my first router table and I want to avoid buyers regret due to something or some things that I might be overlooking as far as router table operations are concerned.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I have both (a 3¼hp & 2¼hp) & if I would I have to give one, I would keep the 3¼hp without any esitation. I like the extra tork when I use 3 ½ routeur bit when I do raised pannel.

Ray


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmmm. If I was going to use it primarily for hand routing I'd go with the smaller version.. If I'm going to use it in a table, then go with the big dog.


----------



## Witchety (Oct 11, 2010)

My experience with addapting the larger router to a "Torque - Work Centre" to use with a surfacing router bit handles any type of timber with ease. Just that little extra power makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are going to keep it mounted to a table, then I agree with your theory of bigger is better, IF you can get a great deal on one. If your not going into the cabinet making business, then the smaller one will suite your needs. I have the 2 1/4 hp model and love it. My only problem is getting the time to build things.
My decision was ultimately based on the above table adjustment and bit change capability of the smaller version, verses the horsepower of the larger version. I chose the smaller, and have not regretted it once. But I understand that now the larger version has these features built in also. So unless you are going to free-hand some things, bigger might be better.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input folks...

Right now all I have is a 1.75 HP fixed base router and no table, so (barring and super deals popping up) I think I'll get the table built in the next few weeks and buy the 2.25 HP version to use until I get my shop built next spring, then I'll get the 3.25 router to use as a dedicated table motor and I'll have the smaller one for hand held operations


----------



## dougop (Jul 2, 2010)

i know this is an old thread, but i gotta throw in my two bits. i also have the smaller Triton. It's been mounted under my cast iron table for two years now. The performance of the router has been perfect. The above the table height adjustment is precise enough to cut 42 finger joints per inch ! I've run some very heavy cuts, no problem. I would like to have the larger machine, but mostly just as insurance against wear and tear. Triton Rocks ! I just wish they made a version of most of my other power tools, to the same high standard as the router. Next? Headed for 72 joints per inch, as soon as I figure out how to grind some clearance into the slitting blades i have.


----------



## Saxman (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree that if you don't need it the 2.5 is better bang for your buck. I started with identical Dewalt plunge 2.5 and 3.25 and bought the big beast first. After getting the smaller one I hardly ever used the 3.25.

Just built a new table last year and out fitted it with the Triton TRO1. Definitely far easier to operate than the Dewalt or Makita units I've owned or operated in our local club. IT hasn't lacked for power yet. I've done some raised panel work, and have done them in the same number of passes as I did with the 3.25.


----------

